# Think I worried too much. Now its cooking too fast!



## kavey (Nov 24, 2011)

I was so worried my turkey wouldnt be done in time I had it cooking at 325 and in just 2 and 1/2 hours its already 140. Thinking it may be done way too early. I got it down to about 225 now so that should slow it down a bit I hope. Either way it sure is looking good.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 24, 2011)

LOL I think I am in the same boat.  I got up at 3 AM to bring the smoker to temp and get the turkey on for a low and slow 8 hr smoke..I now think it will be ready in 6.  I may wrap in foil and towels and place it in a cooler.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2011)

My turducken has been stalled at 163 for 3 hours.


----------



## txsully (Nov 24, 2011)

Funny.  Notice it's all "Newbies" on this post so far.  Including me! (except for Al) My turkey is almost done, way too soon.  I let the temp drop in my smoker and the bird is dropping in temp from 170 to about 165 now, I wonder if thats OK?  Im curious how long the bird can sit in the cooler?


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd rather have it done early then  standing around waiting for it to get  done. Just keep it warm and it will be fine.


----------



## alelover (Nov 24, 2011)

170 is done. Wrap it up. It will keep a few hours. The skin probably won't be crispy by then though.


----------



## kavey (Nov 24, 2011)

Well.. to anyone reading this thread in the future it worked out PERFECT! I actually had to crank up the temp for the last 45 minutes or so to get it to 165.

I overheard my cousins wife say OMG.. this is the most tender turkey I have every had.

One of my cousins said Man.. I dont even like turkey but thats good S**T.

My grandpa said well.. from now on you are cooking all the turkeys.

One of my uncles threatened to kill me if I didnt give him my recipe.

And of course my wife says MAKE MORE NOW. LOL

And the end result is there is no turkey left and my wifes truck is gonna smell like turkey for a week from the trip. I kept opening the lid to get a smell of it on the way to my grandmas.. it smelled too good to pass up ;)

Saturday we do our own mini thanksgiving with our family and her sisters family so I will get a chance to try again in two days ;)

I love smoking meat!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kavey said:


> Well.. to anyone reading this thread in the future it worked out PERFECT! I actually had to crank up the temp for the last 45 minutes or so to get it to 165.
> 
> I overheard my cousins wife say OMG.. this is the most tender turkey I have every had.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Sounds like everything worked out great.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like it is going to work out OK after all


----------



## rdknb (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats, doesn't it feel great when you hear family and friends saying good things on your smokes


----------



## kavey (Nov 24, 2011)

It does!


----------



## alelover (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome.


----------

